# How do you best handle horde armies with space marines



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

How to you guys set up your lists to fight out numbred?
What are some must haves on the battle field
better question how do you fight a horde then a smaller elite army with the same list.


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone have anything?


----------



## FuzzyRabbit (Mar 12, 2009)

Flamers which are free. Use dreadnaughts and vehicles to funnel infantry into heavy bolter fire. Also, a vindicator or two will take out even armored hordes.


----------



## Grimhawk (Feb 25, 2009)

IMO, identify the biggest threats then concentrate fire on one unit at a time until they are no longer a threat.


----------



## Peakey95 (Mar 30, 2009)

Whirwinds and vindicators. Large blast goodness!


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Bolters are great, whirlwinds are great, multimelta heavy flamer land speeders are great.


----------



## Mastermime (Mar 27, 2009)

Rapid fire and templates, Marines will hit whatever they shoot at (most of the time) in a standard 10 man squad that's 16 bolter shots, 1 pistol shot a special and a heavy shot.

Flamers and Missile Launchers are good for this. Frag for the gribblies and Krak for the big boys and vehicles. For heavy support I would take a Whirlhind or a Vindicator.

If you have any take landspeeders, they're fast enough to get out of trouble and lay down some much needed fire support.


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

i was never a land speeder fan in 3rd when i used to play, now i came back to it and it seems they do pretty good when they have a role to fill.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Heavy bolters, storm bolters, and assault cannons work well for me...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Blood Claws (ok, not a space marine )
Would do the same for marines- take on hoards in combat, assault marines with 2 flamers work well (dont try this on supported orc hordes though).
not a fan of the sit back and bolter horde option... never seems to get the job done.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

against orks i run 2 vindi's a whirlwind and 2 typhoons which go after his looted wagon his only effective anti tank weapon. in a true ork list bar PK a couple heavy flamer dreads in pods are great stern gaurd 2 heavy flamers are good but first option is my fav.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Mass assault marines tend to do a good job too.

-----------
BTW Spike12225

the quote in your name was said by Stalin, not Napoleon

sorry


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey has anyone had luck with assault marines against darl eldar? if so what do u equip them with.


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Whenever my roomate plays against my orc horde with his black templar, he usually just waits for me, which seems to be pretty effective. So im going to say bolters and perhaps a good plan for when they do get to you. His back up plan is Grimaldus. Basically anything that is good at wacking through boys. But focus fire on more elite units (nobs!!!) before they get to you.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

I tend to use alot of ML's and I usually field 2 Whirlwinds in just about any force 1000pts or more. Other than that, my armies are fairly noted for thier bolter drills, alot of my Sgt's don't use a pistol w/ the PF. You don't get the bonus +1A whith the PF, so might as well have range. Heck a few of my Sgt's even have Storm bolters.


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

Ive had trouble with mobility, shooting mostly then getting charged by all the orks, stern guard seem to be the best with there better rang and special ammo


----------

